

Any recommendations on Google Glass? - sGrabber

If someone has experienced Google Glass, Pl provide feedback. Wondering if I should buy now or wait<p>How is it?
======
bbovenzi
Unless you'd plan to develop with it, wait.

~~~
sGrabber
Thanks for the suggestion. I think 1500 price point is too high, it shall come
down to around 900-1000 once it is commercially launched.

Just too curious to know how it feels. Have you tried it.

------
sGrabber
Anyone tried google glass ?

